# Dog Trainer in Louisville, KY



## bromonk (Apr 9, 2018)

I need help my 4 month old puppy has some aggression around food and toys and is not friendly with other dogs... I want to start training with her before it gets worse!

I asked a friend and searched online and found the following 3 companies.

1) does anyone know these companies and vouch for them?
2) do you have anyone you would recommend or a way to find a great trainer?

double h canine
www.k9trainology.com
armydogtrainer.com/

any tips or guidance is appreciated.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Jason Wiggens is doing private dog training and not that far I don't think.....

I know him personally, he is working with a couple people who have my dogs and is a good friend of a very good friend of mine.


Lee


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I know Rich Hardin founder of Double H Training Academy. He has decades of experience training working breeds. When he lived in Virginia he was our trainer. We did private sessions with him and were very pleased. OK we loved Rich and so did our GSD. I know he is expending his business and has other trainers working with him now. That said if Rich trusts them I would too. If we were in Kentucky I would look him up for a refresher course... because as handlers... we have let a few thing slip


----------

